# red and blue



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

what are your thoughts on crossing the reds and blues.(bloodlines)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kenmoore said:


> what are your thoughts on crossing the reds and blues.(bloodlines)


Those are colors not bloodlines. Red dog + blue dog will not equal purple dogs just FYI


----------



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry i know that.i meant like ofrn and re/gotti.and wat r u doin up.lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kenmoore said:


> sorry i know that.i meant like ofrn and re/gotti


Why would you want to cross working APBTs and American Bullies?? A bully is supposed to have more bone and substance and OFRN wouldn't help that at all. OFRN are true APBTs with drive and working/athletic ability thus the Am Bully would not contribute much to that either if at all. There has been enough breed mixing and mixing the two is not going to benefit either breed.


----------



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

thnxx.im trying to gather info to help my argument with a neighbor that is insisting on bringing his unspayed and coming in heat female into my yard to get stuck with my male.any suggestion on how i can deal with this situation?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Just tell him no. Simple as that. It's your dog and your yard, man.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Just tell him no. Simple as that. It's your dog and your yard, man.


:goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Just tell him no. Simple as that. It's your dog and your yard, man.


----------



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

i know, but i dnt have privacy fencing.my dogs are in chainlink kennels and he told me the fence wont stop my dog.has anyone experienced a male/female tie through fencing.i only know 1person(my uncle) who has said it can happen.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hang up a "No Trespassing" sign or "Private Property" and if he enters your property without permission threaten him with legal action lol! What an ignorant person to tell you he will take his dog over to let them mate through the fence. I would be heated! We were having this topic on another thread about dogs actually mating through chain link fencing and I had it happen to a friend and have heard it happen a few times before that. Anything is possible when you have an intact male and a bitch is in heat.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would be livid if someone was forcibly trying to breed their dog to mine. I would tell them to keep their dog off my property or I'll shoot it, I wouldn't really shoot someones dog but people need harsh words sometimes ya know. I know someone who had his dog stolen and bred. The cops were involved. When they found the dog he was with the female and the litter had just dropped. The police decided the man who's dog was stolen, had all legal right to the pups so he took them all and did spay/neuter before they were rehomed. I'd really make sure you keep a good eye on the neighbor, shady people will do anything to make a buck.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

any updates? if some one did that to me id be pretty miffed enough to have more than a verbal altercation.... you can always put those plastic things in your fence even if its just like vynal floor stuff then put hog rings to hold it in place. weave it through your chain link the harder the plastic less chance your dog has of breaking it. you could even do like clear plexi glass slats in the fence to tease your neighbor and if it breaks you have a case of vandalism and you have reasonable cause . instead of saying no tell him you want a 10,000 dollar stud fee or something ridiculous like that


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

put a lock on your gate , run an electric wire along the fence line that is shared with the neighbor and best yet dont leave your dog out if you arent home { if this is possible, have inside crates ect}


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

smash him in a painful spot with a hammer and then one breeding problem will be taken care of.
That would be totally useless pointless and stupid breeding. When you breed a dog , your supposed to breed in a way that strengthens the traits you love about them. That would be a huge watering down .


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Tell him heck no and call him an idiot for even asking you in the first place. After you insult him he will go away!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bring your dog inside. Bad idea to leave one of these guys unattended in a chain link fence anyway.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kenmoore said:


> thnxx.im trying to gather info to help my argument with a neighbor that is insisting on bringing his unspayed and coming in heat female into my yard to get stuck with my male.any suggestion on how i can deal with this situation?


Get a Gun and know ho to use it! lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Get a Gun and know ho to use it! lol


think that could be the best answer yet :rofl:


----------



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

hey sorry i havnt been on but my pc was down.thnx for all the great replies.i actually got the privacy slats to go on the kennel and got him a new crate for when im not home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good at least you found a solution!


----------

